# Problems accessing workgroup computers



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok here is my setup:

2 - XP Pro w/ SP2 Workstations
1 - Speedstream 5100 dsl modem
1 - Linksys Ethernet Cable/DSL Router w/ 4-port switch
1 - HP Printer

Here is the problem I am having.
Computer A has the printer connected to it
Computer B is trying to connect to Computer A
Both PC's are in the same workgroup
They both have 192.168.1.x Ips
Both have the same gateway, dns, et...
Node type set to Hybrid
Both are able to get on the internet fine

Computer B CAN ping Computer A
Computer A CANNOT ping Computer B
B CANNOT "view workgroup computers" gives the unable to access network resource error
A CAN "view workgroup computers" but it only sees itself. One time it showed the other computer but when I tried to double click it, it gave me an error and has since not seen the computer

Things I have tried:
Changing workgroups from MSHOME to WORKGROUP
Rebooting both modem and router
Disabling Windows Firewall
Checked to make sure File and Printer Sharing was checked
Client for Microsoft Networks, File and Printer Sharing, QoS and TCP/IP are all installed on the network adapter.
Assigning static IPs

I am basically clueless. The only weird thing I found was this. 

On computer A, when you do a ipconfig /all here is what it shows under the normal ip address and such for the network adapter:

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix :
Description: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address: 00-00-FB-7F-B9-10-F0-AB
Dhcp Enabled: No
IP Address: 3ff3:831f:4136:e37c:0:fb7f:b910:f0ab
Ip Address: fe80:5445:5245:444f%4
Default Gateway: ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip: Disabled

Tunnerl adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Connection-specific DNS Suffix :
Description: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address: C0-A8-01-64
Dhcp Enabled: No
Ip Address: fe80:5efe:192.168.1.100%2
Default Gateway:
DNS Servers: fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Please help. If you could give me multiple ideas that would be great because its my friends computer. I am going back over there Saturday to work on it. Thanks alot.


----------



## acox65807 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dude, this has windows firewall all over it. Are you sure you have turned off all firewalls (norton, xp, mcafee)? Also, stop and disable the firewall service on both machines (services.msc from the run line). Try a net view from both machines from the command line. The computer names are not the same are they? Everything else seems ok. The ipconfig does seem a bit odd. you could try to rebuild the tcp/ip stack.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok I will try all of those to see what happens. It might be a Norton Firewall. I will have to make sure. I believe I saw Norton Internet Security on one of the machines, maybe both. I will let you know what happens. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, IPV6 UNINSTALL

Then post another IPCONFIG display.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Will IPv6 cause conflicts that v4 will not?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Norton Internet Security Personal Firewall was turned on. Turned off...problem solved. Thanks for the help. Don't know why I didn't think of this. Heh.


----------

